# question on anchoring



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

ok here's what i got. a 65 "sears boat", 13 footer with a full deck (for now, thinking of chopping it off)...i'm wanting a safe way to tie off the anchor...without having to crawl on a deck. the furthest cleat (so far) is beside the front seats, but i dont feel thats a safe anchor point, with a rogue wave now and then i feel more comfortable with a bow "anchor point". i'm looking for the cheapest possible way AND keep the boat looking good. if suggestions could be thrown my way it would be most appreciated.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Mount aneye up front by the running light and run the line through the eye while it is on the trailer, then run it back to a cleat that is easy to get to.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

not sure why i didn't see that, too many things going at once. thanx. (NOW i feel retarded) lmao


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

This is my vote. 

#1 mount it in the side area pictured where you can reach it easy enough.

#2 could mounta cleaton the centerline of the bow near the windshieldarea so you could reachthe cleat,but you may needa bow chockthat's made to direct the anchor line and mountthe bow chockright up by the running light.










I don't have a cleat on the center line of my boat either. I only have a cleat in the side area that I pointed out. It works fine. The boat may be a bit more stable if you put the cleat in the center of the bow a comfortable distance from the windshield so that you could reach it but, I would really lean towards the side area becuase it won't pull your bow down into the water when the scope of your anchor line tightens up and a wave comes.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

i have no idea why i've been so braindead lately...thanx a mill!


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that I think about it more I would probably just install a bow chock on either side in the front area and use the cleats that you already have to tie off the rope when anchoring. 



















This way you could just pull the anchor in by hand. They do make stuff for auto in/out anchoring and securing the anchorbut it's probably not worth fooling with.

Just pull it in and set it in the boat somewhere.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

That was what I was talking about when I said "eye", I just didn't know what it was called.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

What a great boat... a classic! Would love to see more pictures posted of the interior.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

inside aint too pretty right now, i ripped everything out and am redoing it. it was carpeted and had fold-down seats, i'm gonna put in flooring, new pedestal seats, and paint the inside...should be done by weds. tomorrow i'm wiring her. ;-)


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Too cool of a boat to chop off the deck! Also may be much less rigid if you do.



Didn't anybody tell you you can't catch fish on a boat that doesn't cost at least $50,000?


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I always liked those fold down seats!

They seem to always come in handy for taking a nap, making out with chicks or whatever.....


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

How about this, put an eye/roller on the front. Run the rope from the front seat through the eye/roller, through a "ring" then tie on the anchor. To the ring, tie a short piece of rope, 15' or so. Put the anchor in the boat. Drop the anchor from your seat with enough slack in the ring rope so that it does not come taut. Feed the anchor line out then tie off the anchor rope to your cleat at appropriate depth.



When ready to pull anchor, pull it up to within 10' or so of the boat and tie it off. Pull the ring rope up, catching the anchor, then pull the anchor up, all from your seat. 



Does that make sense? Rope from cockpit through the pulley, back to the cockpit, through the ring then tied to the anchor. Tie off ring rope, drop anchor. Pull anchor up almost to the boat then pull it in with the ring rope. Might work.


----------

